# Lighting setup question



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll repost this here, as I'm not getting any responses in the "Digital Q&A" section where I initially posted it:

Okay, well I've had a pretty productive week selling unused stuff on ebay, and would like to start looking at lights.  

Ultimately, I think I would like a couple of AlienBees 800 strobes, a softbox, and background lights.  Now since money definately is an object, I can't afford all my desires currently, so, I thought I would start with one of the AB800 or 400 like this:
http://www.alienbees.com/beginner.html

and gradually add lights as I can afford them assuming my interest in portraiture continues.  So the first question would be is 800 too much or would 400 be adequate?  Second, would anyone know if there is anything else I would need to use it w/ my Pentax ist DS or *ist35mm?  Neither of them have a pc input to plug them into, so I assume I would need a hotshoe adapter.  Is this correct, and is there any other cords that I would need to use it w/ my cameras?  I don't want to order it, get it home, only to find I should've orderded some cord that I didn't.

If you could only afford one light to start, is this the route to go, or would you recommend something else?


----------



## Mindii (Jun 27, 2006)

No idea..but *bump* in case someone else know...

I was wondering though....if you were planning on photographing larger groups or just single sittings...and if this would have an impact on the size lights you would need?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 27, 2006)

I have 2 alien bees 800s, with umbrellas and a medium softbox.  You'll love them.  Do you need 800?  I dunno.  It's definitely not too much.  If you have a small studio space, you'll be fine with the 400s.  If you plan to take them outside, you might want an 800 or 2.  

You will indeed need the hotshoe adapter, since you don't have a pc port.  That's all you need.  Each light comes with a 15' sync cord.

As far as Alien Bees quality, you won't find any negative reviews of them anywhere.

Here is an imformative site if you care to read more: http://davidweikel.com/E20_Page/alienbees/bees.shtml

and they were also reviewed in PopPhoto: http://www.popphoto.com/cameraaccessories/1347/review-alien-bees-b400-strobe.html


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the response Matt.  I know that you always express a positive opinion of AB and as you say, they seem to have a good reputation.  So does it sound like an 800ws strobe would be a reasonable starting place and add to as the budget and needs allows?

Also, are hotshoe adapters universal or brand specific?  I haven't run into anything yet in photography that has been universal, but at the same time, when I looked at the HSA on alien bees site, they just list the one and don't mention brands.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2006)

I believe that hot shoe to PC adaptors are universal.

I know you said you might have to get your light kit together gradually...but I seem to remember that Alien Bee has several different packages.  Which would include other accessories with the lights.  That would be cheaper than buying all the pieces separately.


----------



## guitarkid (Jun 27, 2006)

this is GREAT INFO! i have been looking for lighting since i'm new to portraits. i have 2 umbrellas and a reflector and i was going to use the video production lights with barn doors...since i do video as well. i was going to reflect 500Watts that are on all the time but i love the alienbees idea more. i think i will start with the 800watt light with wireless remote. thanks again!  well i just ordered from them....the B800 WITH a softbox.  this will be fun experimenting.  thanks again.

steve


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 27, 2006)

There's a $25 information fee Steve, just make a donation to my bill when you call AlienBees for ordering 

Actually, I too was about to go the video lighting route until I decided to ask some questions here a few weeks ago.


----------



## guitarkid (Jun 27, 2006)

i forgot to mention your name when i just placed the order.  the lights should be here this friday!  with softbox.  can't wait.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe this?

Pete


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Pete, have you used that particular trigger?  It seems awful cheap, but I'm badly wanting to go wireless.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just placed my order for the beginner bee 800 kit.  Hopefully, I'll be adding to this in the near future w/ some softboxes or another unit.  Thanks for the comments and advice.  

I'm sure this will be an improvement over my clamp work lights, do you think I can do decent portraits w/ this light alone?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 27, 2006)

You can take great portraits with 1 light and a reflector.  You'll really want to get that softbox I think also.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 27, 2006)

When placing my order, they reminded me that I may want to look through some of their lighting tutorials posted on their site.  I usually find online tutorials or articles to be pretty limited, but these are of very good quality.  If you'd like some good articles on lighting check out the links for a lighting education:
Lighting for still photography: http://www.alienbees.com/manuals/bluebook.htm

Basic lighting techniques: 
http://www.alienbees.com/johnsonarticle.html

One source lighting: 
http://www.alienbees.com/brooksarticle.html


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 27, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Hey Pete, have you used that particular trigger?  It seems awful cheap, but I'm badly wanting to go wireless.




Hey, Matt.

No...  I too am more than ready to go wireless, but just found this unit today.  I think I'll get one.  Not a lot stake if it's junk.

Pete


----------



## Holly (Jun 27, 2006)

Hope you dont mind me asking.. What is 

hotshoe adapter, since you don't have a pc port

used for?


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 27, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> Hope you dont mind me asking.. What is hotshoe adapter, since you don't have a pc port used for?



YEARS ago, many cameras were equipted with a "shoe" for mounting a flash unit...  either bulbs or strobe.  To synchronize the flash with the shutter, a cord from the unit was plugged into the camera by means of a PC port.

Right around 1970, many cameras were made with a "hot shoe," allowing the unit to sync with the camera without the cord.  The connection in the shoe was wired, or "hot."  Most cameras were built with both PC port and hotshoe.

As time passed, the PC port began to disappear from the more modest models of cameras.  SOOOOOOO.....  if you have a camera without a PC port, you can buy an adapter that will slide into a hot shoe and accepts a PC plug.

(Where's Hertz?  I can't remember where the "PC" comes from.)


----------



## guitarkid (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks for the info but after reading that i'm still lost.  i never heard of a PC port before. i guess it is something i don't need anyway.  when i think PC i think computer.  what does a PC port look like and why would you need it if you are shooting with a Canon 20D for example?  i'm thinking i would not.  thanks!


----------



## Digital Matt (Jun 28, 2006)

A pc port is the port you would plug a sync cord into if you were using monolight strobes in a studio setting.  It sends a signal to the flashes to fire when you press the shutter button.  On a 20D, it is next to the port for the remote shutter release.


----------



## guitarkid (Jun 28, 2006)

hey thanks.  i have a little reading to do on that since i'm new to portrait photos and such.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 12, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Hey Pete, have you used that particular trigger?  It seems awful cheap, but I'm badly wanting to go wireless.



OK...  I bought one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wireless-Multi-...ryZ30086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It seems to work fine.  I actually modified it right away.  All of my strobe require "household" plugs, so I cut off the phone pulg and replaced it a household.

Right this minute, I'm VERY happy.

Pete


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 12, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> OK...  I bought one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Wireless-Multi-...ryZ30086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Nice   Thanks for remembering this thread Pete.  I'm going to look into getting one of those.


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jul 14, 2006)

So I can make this work with my D50?


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Jul 14, 2006)

????

Is this it?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&Q=&sku=429816&is=REG&addedTroughType=search


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 14, 2006)

OK...  I spent a couple of minutes with the radio slave today.  It appears that it will not sync at speeds greater than 1/60 of a second.  I'm a bit disappointed.  But, I did pay only $20 plus $10 shipping.  There are no docs included and the website is in Chinese.  There are two switches on both the receiver and transmitter.  I THINK these are merely different frequency switches.  I'll play with it a bit more and report back, but I don't expect anything more.

Pete


----------



## JodieO (Jul 15, 2006)

Definitely go for an 800.  I have three, I seldom use more than one.  Sometimes I use a reflector, sometimes I don't.  The good thing about the 800 is you can always turn it down, the 400, you can't turn up as high as the 800, make sense?


----------

